# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تقرير جديد يقترح ” تأجيل ” إطلاق سماعات AirPods Pro Lite

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تتذكر، في الأسبوع الماضي، كانت هناك شائعات أفادت بأن شركة آبل  تعمل على سماعات جديدة للأذن ستحمل على الأرجح إسم AirPods Pro Lite. أوضح  التقرير الأصلي أن سماعات الأذن هذه ستصدر في الربع الثاني من هذا العام،  ولكن الآن وفقا لتقرير جديد من DigiTimes، فهو يدعي أن سماعات الأذن  الجديدة ” ستتأخر “.
 يقول التقرير الجديد : ” من غير المحتمل أن يبدأ إنتاج AirPods Pro Lite  في الربع الثاني كما هو مخطط له في الأصل، وفقا لمصادر مُطلعة على المسألة  “. لا يزال من غير الواضح ما هو سبب تأخير سماعات الأذن هذه، ولكننا لن  نتفاجأ إذا كان سبب ذلك هو تفشي فيروس كورونا في الصين، حيث توجد العديد من  المصانع التي تشرف على تصنيع منتجات آبل.
 في الواقع، حذرت شركة آبل مؤخرًا من إحتمال حدوث نقص في شحنات iPhone  بسبب الفيروس، لذلك لن نتفاجأ أيضًا في حالة إذا تم تأجيل إطلاق AirPods  Pro Lite بسبب نفس الشيء. ومع ذلك، نحن لا نزال نشك في وجود مثل هذا  الجهاز.
 وذلك لأن ” Lite ” قد يوحي بأن هذه السماعات ستكون بمثابة نسخة جديدة من  سماعات AirPods Pro تفتقر إلى بعض الميزات. ومع ذلك، هذا سيضع شركة آبل في  موقف محرج لأن سماعات AirPods العادية التي تأتي مع علبة الشحن اللاسلكي  أرخص بنحو 50 دولار أمريكي فقط عن سماعات AirPods Pro، مما يعني أنه من غير  الواضح أين ستجد سماعات AirPods Pro Lite مكانًا لها في التشكيلة. 
 عمومًا، يُرجى التعامل مع كل ما قيل حتى الآن بأقل قدر من الحماسة، ودعونا ننتظر ما إذا كانت هذه الشائعات ستتحقق في المستقبل أم لا.

----------

